# Animated Dial Pocket Watch - Is It Old? Antiques Roadshow Find!



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

So we spent 2 hours driving 100 miles today to take part in the Antiques Roadshow.

Having gotten all our things valued just before the Heavens opened we thought ourselves quite lucky and I thought myself even luckier when a gent waiting in queue let me see and then buy one of his pocket watches!





































It's an animated dial watch with the lady in the bottom left wiping the gents face as it ticks.

Currently it doesn't run and the (large onion) crown is loose however a tilt sideways will get it going for a short time.

The case is brass (but has been brasso'd to heck), the cyrstal glass and the dial is paper.

Can anyone tell me if this watch is old or an India special? Furthermore, what's the deal with the sealed movement and strange single onion style dial on that cover?

Before anyone says it, we were well away from the experts by the point I bought this and I didn't fancy joining the 1000 people strong queue...even if it did mean seeing Fiona Bruce again


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Interesting watch.......... the gentleman may be in a Barbers and he is getting a shave from the woman, I would hazzard a guess that the onion shaped button is for setting the time and the winding crown, which needs replacing, is used to wind the watch, don't think it's modern, would say around 1930's......... Also the regulating lever for the speed of the watch is A & R, which is Advance or Retard, and watches over the last 30 years at least have S or F, which is Slow or Fast, so i am confident in saying it is definatley an early example........... :yes: Someone else may disagree though.........


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

levon2807 said:


> So we spent 2 hours driving 100 miles today to take part in the Antiques Roadshow.
> 
> Having gotten all our things valued just before the Heavens opened we thought ourselves quite lucky and I thought myself even luckier when a gent waiting in queue let me see and then buy one of his pocket watches!
> 
> ...


Oh yeah baby, Fiona...!:










Are you sure that's a Razor She's holding...? Might be on of those erotic movements...


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys, it's a relief to hear its an oldie!

It is actually a cut throat in her hand so she's shaving as the watch ticks...I think that racy pic of F Bruce got you too excited 










This is how we saw Fiona yesterday - yep, she's checking people on reception - what a trooper!


----------

